# Brand Wheels? Help?



## MonsterInProgress (Mar 27, 2006)

as i come from the truck scene....im wondering, what brand wheels are good for our GTO;s. that makes the 5X120 bolt pattern. 

i am looking for lighter wheels but not the lightest, for i will be getting chrome wheels probably.


----------



## YeloTXGoat38 (Mar 12, 2007)

My fav are the AZA Z-1's in black or hypersilver. Those are what I'll be getting when I have the greens. Just can't decide which will look better with yellow...:cheers


----------

